# Summer Activity for 16 year Old American Boy



## megansullivan1 (May 16, 2010)

My 16 year old nephew is coming to Dubai for a month this summer. I want to get him involved in some kind of daily camp for 2 of the 4 weeks he's here where he can meet kids his age, learn something new and have a bit of fun while I'm at work. Any reccomendations are very much appriciated. 

Megan


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

When is he coming? I tried to send you a personal message but I think you have to post 4 or 5 times before I can do that. Post a few times, then send me a PM as I have a suggestion for you


----------

